# NWtag and Laven



## Beegs490 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey all, I'm looking to place an order on labels. and had some questions

Now at laven i was quoted me at 120 dollars for 100 white on black tags.

and nwtag according to their price chart on their site should come out to be like 75-80 bucks for 125 white one black, and like 112 for two colors. 

both would be printed.

Now I know money wise what the obvious choice is, but has anyone dealt with and purchased from either one of these companies? And if you got samples from both did you notice any discrepancies in the quality of the print.

thanks 
-Brendan


----------



## Beegs490 (Oct 13, 2007)

After speaking with both, 

nw tag has a 3 week turnaround for what im looking to get done

and laven has a 1 week turnaround, so it looks like im going with laven..


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Both sound like a rip off to me.


----------



## Beegs490 (Oct 13, 2007)

really? know any good sites, or if local screen printers usually do labels?


brendan


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Beegs490 said:


> really? know any good sites, or if local screen printers usually do labels?
> 
> 
> brendan


You'd have to contact your local screen printer to ask them. We don't know what's local to you 

Also try luckylabel.com. You can get more labels for a lesser amount there. The "cost per label" is lower through them, but the turnaround time is a bit longer.


----------



## Beegs490 (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, anything in or around NYC is pretty local, and Long Island, 

And Luckylabels minimums are 1200 which is waaayy to much, but I've heard they can talk to you about quantity?

But I think i'll just see what I can find in ny,

oh and what do you guys think is a "decent" price for 100-120 printed labels, 1 color?

thanks

brendan


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> the turnaround time is a bit longer.


It wasn't for me - seven days from initial e-mail enquiry to finished labels in my hands.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Beegs490 said:


> And Luckylabels minimums are 1200 which is waaayy to much, but I've heard they can talk to you about quantity?


Fine, just keep 300 and throw the other 900 out. It'll still be cheaper.

I don't know what makes people get so caught up in minimum quantities, but they're not relevant without a price to go with them.



Beegs490 said:


> oh and what do you guys think is a "decent" price for 100-120 printed labels, 1 color?


There isn't one. The setup costs of the manufacturer, etc. mean it is not possible for them to offer a price that could actually be worthwhile. Given that printed labels suck, and woven labels are cheap, a decent price would be about $10-$12 including shipping - which is obviously never going to happen.


----------



## MaxxdoutEK9 (Oct 18, 2007)

i got 1000 labels from laven for a total of 205 dollars and they were in my mailbox in about 5 days. This was including a 32 dollars next day express delivery. I got 1000 black labels with white ink (which looks kinda grey when printed on black). Very nice people and took care of me. Very responsive to e-mails and phone calls.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

MaxxdoutEK9 said:


> i got 1000 labels from laven for a total of 205 dollars and they were in my mailbox in about 5 days.


That's more like it. Still more expensive, but not orders of magnitude more expensive, and for Canadian manufacture some will want to pay the extra.

I much prefer woven to printed labels myself, but that's an okay price and a great turn around.


----------



## MaxxdoutEK9 (Oct 18, 2007)

i needed something quick and right now the woven labels are just no in my budget. they will be eventually though.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

MaxxdoutEK9 said:


> i needed something quick and right now the woven labels are just no in my budget.


You paid $205 for 1000 printed labels in 5 days.
I paid $200 for 1200 woven labels in 7 days.

Not a huge difference.

I sound like a broken record, but I just don't think people are getting it: woven labels simply don't cost what people think they do.

(unless you specifically wanted to use local manufacture, which is fair enough - I would if the costs were comparable)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Solmu said:


> It wasn't for me - seven days from initial e-mail enquiry to finished labels in my hands.


It probably depends on how close you are to where they make them (China).



> I sound like a broken record, but I just don't think people are getting it: woven labels simply don't cost what people think they do.


I think this is true. Many people are getting put off by the high minimum even though the out the door costs are actually LESS.

Meaning: If you buy 1200 labels from luckylabel, it will cost you LESS than 100-200 labels from somewhere else.

Also, what happens after you sell your 50-200 t-shirts. You'll need more labels, right? So you might as well get more for LESS


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> It probably depends on how close you are to where they make them (China).


They're based in (and ship from) Thailand, so I would assume they make them there too. But yes, being in Australia I am closer which would probably shave some time off delivery; I paid for UPS express though, which should be pretty quick to anywhere in the world.



Rodney said:


> Also, what happens after you sell your 50-200 t-shirts. You'll need more labels, right? So you might as well get more for LESS


Exactly. Either you barely sell 50-200 shirts and then give up, in which case we're talking about less than a fistful of extra landfill and no extra cost, or you sell your 50-200 shirts and keep going, in which case booyah, you already have labels to use.


----------

